# Amazon Flex Los Angeles



## Lv4kiki (Mar 22, 2017)

Is it available for drivers to sign up or not? It seems people in LA are doing it but when I go to the site it says it's not available here.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

you have to wait until it lists LA on their site .. they'll be recruiting for the holidays soon, keep checking.


----------

